

Rumors of Ruby’s Demise - g3rald
http://devblog.avdi.org/2014/02/23/rumors-of-rubys-demise/

======
lazyloop
Coincidentally Ruby and JRuby have not been accepted into GSOC this year.
[http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/org/list/public/google/gs...](http://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/org/list/public/google/gsoc2014)

------
lazyloop
JavaScript is bound to win the web, you just can't compete with a language
that's in every browser. But it's a little puzzling to me how Python has
managed to establish this devastating dominance over scientific computing.

------
zoowar
People don't choose ruby, they choose rails.

~~~
dham
I don't know if that's necessarily true. I wouldn't want a Rails on Node per
say,,mainly because even if you have everything(and no, none of the Rails
clones do Rails very well) your still stuck with callbacks, or generators, or
promises, etc.

I think Rails is a good example of a great framework with the right language.
Kind of the right place at the right time.

I came to Rails from Play framework(and also Node briefly) which actually got
a lot of the Rails clone stuff right(they rarely ever do), and I was still
stuck with Java(Play 1), and then later on Scala(Play 1 and 2) which turned
out to be terrible.

Anyway, I'm not sure why people always spew FUD about the Ruby concurrency
stuff. I guess the JRuby guys are doing a terrible marketing job. Charles
Nutter has even admitted to that on Ruby Rogues if I'm not mistaken.

The process concurrency is fine for a lot, if not most, applications.
Everything I've done at my job has been MRI except for one specific instance
where I used JRuby. That wasn't because of concurrency though, it was just to
talk to some existing Java stuff.

The only language I can see even peaking my interest is Go. Even then I've
been so traumatized by doing Rest API's in static typed languages that I swore
I'd never use them ever again. At the rate I'm seeing, get back to me with
Gorilla in 3 years and Revel in 10 years. Granted Rails is not really the goal
of these projects.

